# CCT customisation help/alternative offline timer for mac (10.6.8)



## pipkiksass (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm trying to customise my session stats in CCT to show best Ao5, 12, 50 and 100 for the current session, rather than just session average.

I tried adding this:

"Best Ao12: $$ra(5, best)$$
Best Ao12: $$ra(12, best)$$
Best Ao12: $$ra(50, best)$$
Best Ao12: $$ra(100, best)$$"

To my session stats tab under 'statistics' in customisation, but when I view the stats for my session, they're all the best Ao5. What am I missing? Is "ra" a variable that I have to set and, if so, how do I set it? I thought that was the point of the number in the brackets?!

I know CCT isn't really supported any more. It kinda meets my needs, and I'm using an 8 year old macbook which isn't compatible with the latest OS and/or latest versions of Java, so I can't use Prisma. Does anyone have any suggestions for alternative timers? These are my requirements:

store multiple sessions,
be able to view averages of X solves (and control what X is!),
offline (I want to be able to view all my solves all the time)

TIA.

Adam


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 6, 2013)

You should be able to download qqtimer with your browser for offline use. You may also like this version of qqtimer which supports more sessions which are renamable.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 6, 2013)

The stats strings are shown here:

http://cct.cubing.net/dynamicstrings.html

I'm pretty sure you just have to escape the variables between $$.


----------



## jfly (Jun 6, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to customise my session stats in CCT to show best Ao5, 12, 50 and 100 for the current session, rather than just session average.
> 
> ...



Almost right. The number that you're passing to ra() is actually "which" RA you wish to see. CCT can keep track of 2 RAs at a time, and they're named "RA 0" and "RA 1", so the only valid values you can pass to ra() are 0 or 1 (ok -1 has a special meaning, but apparently that's undocumented) You can configure the sizes of RA 0 and RA 1 in Configuration > Scramble Customizations. CCT does not support keeping track of more than 2 RAs at a time.

Why doesn't ra() complain when you pass in values that aren't -1, 0, or 1? I don't know. Why doesn't CCT support more than 2 RAs at a time? I don't know. Is this all lame? Yes, this is all very lame. Sorry.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jun 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You should be able to download qqtimer with your browser for offline use. You may also like this version of qqtimer which supports more sessions which are renamable.



Thanks - I may have a play with qqtimer. One of my pet hates about CCT is the lack of best Ao50/Ao100 for large sessions, which it looks like qq will do.



masterofthebass said:


> The stats strings are shown here:
> 
> http://cct.cubing.net/dynamicstrings.html
> 
> I'm pretty sure you just have to escape the variables between $$.



Yeah I'd been there, but it doesn't explain how to change 'RA'. Fortunately jfly explained that you just plain can't!



jfly said:


> Almost right. The number that you're passing to ra() is actually "which" RA you wish to see. CCT can keep track of 2 RAs at a time, and they're named "RA 0" and "RA 1", so the only valid values you can pass to ra() are 0 or 1 (ok -1 has a special meaning, but apparently that's undocumented) You can configure the sizes of RA 0 and RA 1 in Configuration > Scramble Customizations. CCT does not support keeping track of more than 2 RAs at a time.
> 
> Why doesn't ra() complain when you pass in values that aren't -1, 0, or 1? I don't know. Why doesn't CCT support more than 2 RAs at a time? I don't know. Is this all lame? Yes, this is all very lame. Sorry.



Yeah, that's really lame! Shame CCT doesn't allow Ao50/100, because as I get faster and I'm doing more solves, I'm really more interested in longer averages.


----------



## jfly (Jun 11, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Yeah I'd been there, but it doesn't explain how to change 'RA'. Fortunately jfly explained that you just plain can't!



You *can*, you're just limited to only 2 RAs (of any length you like).



pipkiksass said:


> Yeah, that's really lame! Shame CCT doesn't allow Ao50/100, because as I get faster and I'm doing more solves, I'm really more interested in longer averages.



Again, you can have ave50/100, but you're limited to two RAs total. As I said, the RAs are configurable under Configuration > Scramble Customizations


----------



## pipkiksass (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, unfortunately I want them in addition to Ao5 and Ao12, not as an alternative. Boo to my old MacBook and its lack of java updates!


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 11, 2013)

I like to use CCT as it is the only timer I can connect my stackmat to on my old and slow laptop (it takes 10 min to connect to the internet) if I have a large amount of times I just copy paste it into qq or cstimer.
I'm hunting sub20 times so for customization I made a line that says global/session sub20's ( I have to tag it as sub20 manually)


----------

